# Some pics.. any suggestions



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Some pics.. any suggestions (ursquattro)*

Nice S4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd go for the euro taillight, the rest is perfect in my opinion.


----------



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

i don't know how I would go about gettin that piece.. but thank you


_Modified by ursquattro at 12:41 PM 7/17/2007_


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (ursquattro)*

Try PG performance for the tails, http://www.pgperformance.com


----------



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

thank you


----------

